# Wow...too good to be true?



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi everyone. Sorry if this is an obvious observation, but I am NOT too familar with Felt bikes. Anyways, starting to see more Felt bikes around where I ride, and thought I check them out just for fun 

So, I come across this Felt AR1 with presumably Di2 setup for this price: Felt AR1 2011 Bike - AGUSANI Cycle Store

Unless I'm missing something here, that seems like a pretty damn good price. Too good to be true?


----------



## Tango45 (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, it's a scam.


----------



## Tango45 (Mar 18, 2011)

Definately a scam:

Agusani Cycle Store?

http://forums.mtbr.com/where-best-deals/agusani-cycle-store-bogus-698515.html

Indonesian Internet Bike Scam at Alibaba.Com - MotoredBikes.com: Motorized Bicycle Forum

Also, you have to pay by wire transfer or paypal. Here's what you get when you try to order:

Once you've provided payment, your order will be completed. The outstanding balance of your order is $2,257.00 USD. Instructions on how to pay for your order are shown below:

ACCOUNT NAME : HENDRIK WIJAYA
ACCOUNT NUMBER : 0222291973
BANK NAME : BANK NEGARA INDONESIA
SWIFT CODE : BNINIDJA
BANK ADDRESS : JL.JEND.SUDIRMAN KAV 1
CITY : JAKARTA
COUNTRY : INDONESIA


----------



## goldenstaph (Jul 28, 2011)

This is really interesting- it looks like this guy is involved in a fair bit of dodgy online trading. We had big problems with an order for a couple of iPhones from his Australian Techrific site a couple of years ago. Granted, the phones arrived in the end, but it was harder than pulling teeth to get them.

There's a few threads about him on the Whirlpool forums, just search for "Techrific" (I'm not at 10 posts yet so can't post hyperlinks dammit!)


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I figured as much, but just thought I ask. What a frickin' douche bag! Thanks or the heads up you guys.


----------

